# Keep an eye on the seaplane crash investigation



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2005)

I am assuming that you all have heard about the Seaplane that went down in Florida, the Grumman G-73 Turbo Mallard. There were allegedly 20 people on board, but they have only been able to find 19 bodies, still strapped in their seats. 

There was a loud band (explosion?) before the right wing separated and the plane went straight down into the ocean. According to reports, a man offered the last seat to a woman and her daughter. It should also be noted that the small carriers like that do not do TSA screening. It begs to question, did someone plant an explosive in the overhead compartment near where the wing attaches to the fuselage?

The Turbo Mallard has been in service for over 30 years and there have been a total of only 4 incidences with the type, and none involved fatalities. I am deeply suspicious about this crash.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2005)

Interesting!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2005)

The bang could have been the wing ripping from the fuselauge and exploding from the fuel.

As with all aircraft crash investigations, lets wait for more information before making conjectures.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

not defending someone are we sys


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, that is possible, but the old soldier in me believes that something doesn't smell right this time.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> not defending someone are we sys



I used to work in the rocket launch business and learned from actual experience not to jump to conclusions quickly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

it was a joke dude.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive seen the video and it appears that the wing seperated from the fuselage.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

I haven't seen the video but the other that strikes me as suspicious is the fact that on 19 bodies out of 20 that were alledgedly onboard have been found. I'm not going to jump to conclusions but I would go along with what you have said Eric, it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2005)

I think the bomb theory can be put on the bottom of the possible causes list

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051221...9RG2ocA;_ylu=X3oDMTBiMW04NW9mBHNlYwMlJVRPUCUl


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2005)

just the facts wait for the FAA they know their job in fact the ntsb mentioned that there was evidence of long time corrosion on the spar
http://www.aero-news.net/index.cfm?ContentBlockID=c5f1e992-548f-4bca-ab0a-b0b24f76c22a


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2005)

Remember that the investigation is still going on. While cracks in the wing spar is obviously a very bad thing, even the NTSB stopped short from saying that that is the only reason it could have separated. And what happened to the 20th passenger?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2005)

> And what happened to the 20th passenger?


Shark Bait???


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2005)

Could be, but the water is pretty shallow there and the rest of the people were strapped in their seats. There would have been no reason for the 20th to be up and around, they were still in the takeoff climb. Just a gut feeling, but something is just not sitting right with me on this crash.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes but on the Video it does not show anyone jumping out or anything. Im still going with mechanical failure or structural failure.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2005)

Heres a clip I found.... I cannot find any other, so maybe Adler can throw a link...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

I dont have any footage of it, only what I have seen on the TV.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2005)

I haven't seen any video with the wing separating, just after it has. Eyewitnesses heard the explosion before the wing separated. It could have been fuel igniting from sparks in the cracks, but I am just suspicious on this.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

To be honest I have not heard anything else about it since then.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 10, 2006)

The NTSB released the initial report on the crash of the Grumman G73 the preliminary metallurical examination has located evidence of fatigue cracking in the lower rear wing spar cap along with lower wing skin and on internal z stringer. corresponding fatigue was also found on the port wing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2006)

Ah cool thanks.


----------

